# Feeding 8-9 week old puppy RAW



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm bringing home my puppy in a few short weeks. I have read a lot on RAW feeding and decided this is the way to go. I want to feed my pup the prey model. I have read lots of sources on the internet and some threads on here. It's confusing. I've read some feed chicken breast for the first week to get the pup used to raw. I thought about feeding chicken legs or quarters for the first week? Can I add anything else for the first week? I plan on feeding my puppy 40% bone meat, 45% muscle meat, and 5% organ meat. Is that about right? I know I should have him eat about 3-4 times a day and around 2-3% of his ideal body weight? I don't want to supplement. Our local grocery store, Hy-Vee is getting me green tripe, beef heart, liver and brains if I want them. I'm not to sure about the brains. I plan on incorporating fish also in his diet. I'm sorry if I come off lazy but I need some guidance on a 8-9 week old menu but maybe past the first couple of weeks. I tried reading through the dog menus on the sticky but it was more for adult dogs. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I fed my pup chicken necks, breasts and green tripe for the first few weeks. I gave him legs and thighs, he gulped them without chewing, so decided to give a leg 1/4 partially frozen to slow him down. It helped a bit. I don't know if I'd feed brains to a young pup, just my opinion. Small minute portion of organ meat(liver).
I don't think your local grocery will be able to provide green tripe for you as it isn't safe for human consumption. They will probably get you bleached white tripe, no nutritional value in that so don't feed it.
A 8-9 week old pup can eat the same as adults, I wouldn't give pork neck bones to a young pup but pork, beef, (turkey necks are great for young pups, 1/3 or 1/2 them add muscle meat) and any other protein should be added. I feed fish partially frozen too, the only way my dogs will eat it.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

UofIowaGSD said:


> I'm bringing home my puppy in a few short weeks. I have read a lot on RAW feeding and decided this is the way to go. I want to feed my pup the prey model. I have read lots of sources on the internet and some threads on here. It's confusing. I've read some feed chicken breast for the first week to get the pup used to raw. I thought about feeding chicken legs or quarters for the first week? Can I add anything else for the first week? I plan on feeding my puppy 40% bone meat, 45% muscle meat, and 5% organ meat. Is that about right? I know I should have him eat about 3-4 times a day and around 2-3% of his ideal body weight? I don't want to supplement. Our local grocery store, Hy-Vee is getting me green tripe, beef heart, liver and brains if I want them. I'm not to sure about the brains. I plan on incorporating fish also in his diet. I'm sorry if I come off lazy but I need some guidance on a 8-9 week old menu but maybe past the first couple of weeks. I tried reading through the dog menus on the sticky but it was more for adult dogs.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I don't believe you. Supermarkets are not allowed to have green tripe in the store unless they want to break the law. Not one FDA inspected plant will sell green tripe unless it wants to break the law. 

God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.

I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


----------



## jressler (Dec 1, 2010)

sable123 said:


> I don't believe you. Supermarkets are not allowed to have green tripe in the store unless they want to break the law. Not one FDA inspected plant will sell green tripe unless it wants to break the law.
> 
> God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.
> 
> I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


Being a bit rude, no? Everyone has to start somewhere... he is obviously doing his research and asking for advice.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

sable123 said:


> I don't believe you. Supermarkets are not allowed to have green tripe in the store unless they want to break the law. Not one FDA inspected plant will sell green tripe unless it wants to break the law.
> 
> God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.
> 
> I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


I doubt they'll have it, but It's only illegal if they don't get certification. The butcher I used to go to could get it, but wouldn't because it involved a whole new level of inspection and regulations because they sold food for human consumption, and they didn't want to bother with it. I doubt Hyvee does, but they may.

other than that? what's wrong with feeding raw? just from what was written, the puppy will be fine.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

jressler said:


> Being a bit rude, no? Everyone has to start somewhere... he is obviously doing his research and asking for advice.


Yes everyone has to start somewhere (not sure why anyone has to go to these lengths to feed a dog) but not on a puppy. GSD's have enough problems.

You can buy twice as much of the best dry foods for what raw feeding costs.


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Raw is great - only food my dog can eat - and green tripe? 
Green Tripe Site Index 

there you go - you can purchase from the above site.

I started my boy on chicken necks - like a toddler introduce new foods slowly = there are many great sites out there for information - and hey you really don't know what you're feeding with dry food - and all the recalls dry food manufacturers have - it makes you wonder. I'll pm you with some other sites. Good luck - raw save my GSD pup.


----------



## jressler (Dec 1, 2010)

sable123 said:


> Yes everyone has to start somewhere (not sure why anyone has to go to these lengths to feed a dog) but not on a puppy. GSD's have enough problems.
> 
> You can buy twice as much of the best dry foods for what raw feeding costs.


You are misinformed.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

sable123 said:


> I don't believe you. Supermarkets are not allowed to have green tripe in the store unless they want to break the law. Not one FDA inspected plant will sell green tripe unless it wants to break the law.
> 
> God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.
> 
> I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


Now this is getting OLD. 

This is the *RAW* subforum. 

Why the heck are you posting here if you have nothing at all positive to contribute about *RAW* feeding?


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

sable123 said:


> I don't believe you. Supermarkets are not allowed to have green tripe in the store unless they want to break the law. Not one FDA inspected plant will sell green tripe unless it wants to break the law.
> 
> God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.
> 
> I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


Sheesh. I am doing my research hence why I asked the question. Last I checked a dog was a carnivore and can eat meat. I have 3-4 weeks before I get the puppy to do more research. PP: I could really care less if you think my breeder should sell me a puppy. I came on here for advice for feeding a dog RAW thanks for being so helpful in that regard.

To everyone else I will check with them about green tripe. You guys are probably right. I just asked about tripe. I didn't realized there was a bleached version vs. green. I appreciate the replies. There are so many websites with different with different information and it gets confusing. I'm still learning and know I have more to learn.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sable 123, the reason many of us feed raw is the fact that commercial kibble has so many fillers and unneeded additives, we have no control as far as the processing methods either...
If you are against raw feeding that is your choice, for the ones who do feed raw and have had many years of success, I see no reason why you would post such negativity. 
GSD's do have "enough problems"~ feeding a balanced raw diet will help many of them.
UofIowaGSD, www.rawdogranch.com has some great information~ bookmark it for future reference, it is in the process of new construction right now.
www.aplaceforpaws.com also has great articles on rawfeeding. I think it is great you are asking questions and doing your homework before you bring home your puppy. :thumbup:


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the links. I did check with my grocer and it is the bleached kind so I will not get that. Thanks for pointing that out. 

I am 100% on board as well as my breeder with feeding my puppy RAW. I lost a lab who had allergies to lung cancer two years. I wished I would have research the *benefits *of feeding your dog RAW sooner. My lab also had tons of bladder infections which were bladder stones in her bladder. Feeding her RAW would have helped ease those bladder stones. I wished I would have put her on RAW many years ago. Who knows maybe she would have lived longer. 

If anyone else has some helpful suggestions I would be happy to hear them. 

Also is there any certain treats that you feed your RAW dogs/puppies? I know cut up hotdogs are great for treats. 

Thanks.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

sable123 said:


> God help that puppy. I would never sell a puppy to someone that intended to feed raw but didn't know a thing about it.
> 
> I really can't stand this prey model nonsense.


Who are you to judge on how people want to feed their puppy/dog?? I'm VERY happy that this family is getting one of my puppy's, and I wouldn't think twice about letting them have him either!!!!! Frankly as far as I'm concerned Raw Feeding is the Best way to go!!!! I don't feed raw all the time with my dog's, but I don't judge people on what/how they want to feed their puppy's/dog's. A big majority of puppy's/dog's do extremely well on raw. If you don't even feed raw, what is it to you on how they want to feed their puppy?? Besides this is a Raw Feeding/B.A.R.F. thread, so why do you bother?? Just to knock someone down and get on everyone's nerves?? Have a nice day and Merry Christmas


----------

